# Pet pig?



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it possible to have a pet pig???
Do they like to be alone or have a friend? 
How much room/feed/stuff do they need and how much would everything cost??? 


Curious.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Mini pig of course.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 1, 2012)

We have never had a pet pig so can't offer you much advice but I do know that pigs are herd animals & most times do better when they have company of their own kind. However I also know there are folks out there that potty train their pigs!

Liz


----------



## DKRabbitry (Feb 3, 2012)

I think that it is more than possible to have a pet pig.  TONS of people do it.  Many of them are happy with their pigs and their pigs are happy with them.  I suggest you read read READ and then when you are done you read some more and get an idea of what pigs are really like before deciding.  Don't just read about mini pigs either.  Some people put the minis up on some weird pedestal like they are not pigs anymore just because they are small.  Then they forget to take into account pig nature and are wondering why their mini-pig just ate their cat or decided to tear up their carpet.  When I was trying to research a breed to keep as a small meat hog, I found so much information that was so very biased on the mini pigs.


----------



## Citylife (Feb 3, 2012)

Pigs can be great pets and are amazingly smart.  I have never owned one, but have rescued one and cared for it while trying to find it a home.  
After having a pig in my life like that, I have realized if I want one on my homestead I had better not plan on eating him.  As that will most likely NOT happen.     I got to find out they forgive quicker then the average dog.  Are smarter then the average dog, and had him potty trained in two days.  Now..............  I also train dogs, so I had a head start over some folks.  They are fun to be around and definately have their own personalities.
I agree about doing your research.  There are also claims that a pot beliied pig or micro will be a certain size.........  I have seen pot bellieds that supposedly would not get over 60lbs.  and tipped in past 140.  That is like thinking your getting a yorkie and instead you get an irish wolfhound.  They are pack animals so if you only want one, plan on him being a very big part of your family.  
Good luck to you.   
p.s.   there are many out there in rescues needing a home.  that would be a great place to start.  you also might want to volunteer to foster one to see if they are right for you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

I just was curious..... It was and idea that I will never really do but, I'm the curious sort a gal!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

And thank ya'll!!!!


----------

